# bistec con patatas fritas



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola

Creo que se dice en España “un  bistec con patatas fritas, por favor “

“un bife con papas fritas “ Así se dice en casi todos los paises
hispanoamericanos. ?

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Adriana14

Bife se dice solamente en Argentina, Chile, Paraguay, Perú y Uruguay.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España, aunque bistec se entiende, lo normal es decir *un filete con patatas fritas.*

 Filete es genérico para todo tipo de carne, por lo que se suele especificar de qué carne es el filete (filete de ternera, de cerdo, de pollo etc).


P.D. En Canarias  se oye  mucho más  bistec y las patatas se quedan en papas.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España, aunque bistec se entiende, lo normal es decir *un filete con patatas fritas.*
> 
> Filete es genérico para todo tipo de carne, por lo que se suele especificar de qué carne es el filete (filete de ternera, de cerdo, de pollo etc).
> 
> 
> P.D. En Canarias se oye mucho más bistec y las patatas se quedan en papas.


 
Gracias, Pablo


Filete de vaca es bistec que  yo no sabia. Bistec viene de la palabra
inglesa "beefsteak". No creo que ellos dicen "porksteak".

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, Pablo
> 
> 
> Filete de vaca es bistec que yo no sabia. Bistec viene de la palabra
> inglesa "beefsteak". No creo que ellos dicen "porksteak".
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 

Filete de vaca no se dice. Se suele decir *filete de ternera* aunque el animal tenga ya edad para ser una vaca.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Filete de vaca no se dice. Se suele decir *filete de ternera* aunque el animal tenga ya edad para ser una vaca.


 
Muchas gracias, Pablo


Si se sirven en un restaurante filetes de ternera realmente, o sea, la carne
de un novillo, como se diria ?


saludos


Hiro Aasaki


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola
> 
> Creo que se dice en España “un bistec con patatas fritas, por favor “
> 
> “un bife con papas fritas “ Así se dice en casi todos los paises
> hispanoamericanos. ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
En México puedes decir filete o chuleta con papas fritas.  

Filete y chuleta son cortes de res específicos, las chuletas por lo general tienen hueso mientras que el filete es pura carne, muy blanda (tierna).

Se entiende bistec, pero al menos por acá no se utiliza comúnmente.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias, Pablo
> 
> 
> Si se sirven en un restaurante filetes de ternera realmente, o sea, la carne
> de un novillo, como se diria ?
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Aasaki


 

Pues eso, filete de ternera.

El filete es el tipo de corte de la carne y también se puede aplicar al pescado que se sirve cortado de esa forma,p.ej. filete de lenguado, pero si uno dice simplemente "me comí un filete con patatas" se supone que es de carne.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Janis Joplin said:


> En México puedes decir filete o chuleta con papas fritas.
> 
> Filete y chuleta son cortes de res específicos, las chuletas por lo general tienen hueso mientras que el filete es pura carne, muy blanda (tierna).
> 
> Se entiende bistec, pero al menos por acá no se utiliza comúnmente.


 
Diras en el norte de México, porque en el centro casi todos usmaos Bistec para referirnos a los cortes de carne, (bueno tal vez los carniceros sean más específicos). Un bistec en chile verde, un bistec can papas, un bistec asado, ah y su plural bisteces a la mexicana, un soper con bistecitos,etc


----------



## Janis Joplin

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Diras en el norte de México, porque en el centro casi todos usmaos Bistec para referirnos a los cortes de carne, (bueno tal vez los carniceros sean más específicos). Un bistec en chile verde, un bistec can papas, un bistec asado, ah y su plural bisteces a la mexicana, un soper con bistecitos,etc


 
Por supuesto que cuando digo "acá" me refiero a acá de donde soy yo ¿pues de dónde más?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá (que es donde vivo yo) , sí usamos bistec. Normalmente es un corte delgado.

El filete es un corte específico. El final de la pieza está el solomillo. Y pedimos filete de res o de cerdo, según sea el caso. También hay filetes de pescado, que se refiere a la forma de cortarlo (fileteado).


----------



## Cus

Filete: Loncha delgada de carne magra (que no tiene grasa ni nervios) o de pescado limpio de raspas.
Bistec: Loncha de carne de vaca ligeramente asada en parrilla o frita.

En España sin embargo, el bistec suele tener un corte más grueso que el filete. Además, el bistec siempre es de vacuno, mientras que, como dice Pablo de Soto, el filete puede ser de pollo, de pavo, de cerdo, de vaca, de ternera ...

saludos


----------



## Curagüilla

Aquí en Chile se usa casi siempre bistec. 
Bife sólo lo he visto escrito un par de veces en algunos menú de restaurantes.


Saludos


----------



## Omegasr

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola
> 
> Creo que se dice en España “un bistec con patatas fritas, por favor “
> 
> “un bife con papas fritas “ Así se dice en casi todos los paises
> hispanoamericanos. ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


En México se dice bistec. He leído que bife se dice en argentina.


----------



## Omegasr

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá (que es donde vivo yo) , sí usamos bistec. Normalmente es un corte delgado.
> 
> El filete es un corte específico. El final de la pieza está el solomillo. Y pedimos filete de rez o de cerdo, según sea el caso. También hay filetes de pescado, que se refiere a la forma de cortarlo (fileteado).


 
Toño: coincido contigo en que el filete es un corte específico, pero me dicen que el cerdo no tiene, por razones anatómicas, filete.


----------



## Omegasr

Janis Joplin said:


> En México puedes decir filete o chuleta con papas fritas.
> 
> Filete y chuleta son cortes de res específicos, las chuletas por lo general tienen hueso mientras que el filete es pura carne, muy blanda (tierna).
> 
> Se entiende bistec, pero al menos por acá no se utiliza comúnmente.


 
El filete es un músculo de la espalda de la res, sumamente tierno y excento de grasa o de nervios. El bistec, pese a que es pura carne, se saca de la pierna y es menos tierno.


----------



## Omegasr

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias, Pablo
> 
> 
> Si se sirven en un restaurante filetes de ternera realmente, o sea, la carne
> de un novillo, como se diria ?
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Aasaki


 
A la hora de convertir a un novillo en filetes, no respetan su género!!!!! En el menú de los restaurantes se ofrece de manera genérica "filetes de ternera", sin distinguir el género del animal. Se refiere más bien al nómbre como se conoce al platillo que se ofrece tradicionalmente.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ternera, por estos rumbos, no se refiere a que sea vaca o toro, sino a la edad del animal (está "tierna"; no estoy seguro de la etimología, pero se oye lógico). Acá, que es zona ganadera, se consigue fácilmente la ternera, porque (por obvias razones) los novillos son sacrificados por los establos lecheros.

Por otra parte, me sorprende que digas que no exista el filete de cerdo. Al buscar en Google me arroja 11,300 resultados con "filete de cerdo", 2,740 con "filete de puerco", 1 con "filete de marrano" (que me sorprendió),  y 7 con "filete de chancho". Muchas son recetas, obviamente. No sé a qué se le llama exactamente "filete" en el puerco, pero de que existe, existe.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ternera, por estos rumbos, no se refiere a que sea vaca o toro, sino a la edad del animal (está "tierna"; no estoy seguro de la etimología, pero se oye lógico). Acá, que es zona ganadera, se consigue fácilmente la ternera, porque (por obvias razones) los novillos son sacrificados por los establos lecheros.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Y también por los rumbos del DRAE. La ternera, además de vaca joven, es la carne de ternero o de ternera.
> 
> 
> *ternera**.*
> (De _tierna_).
> 
> *1. *f. Cría hembra de la vaca.
> *2. *f. Carne de *ternera* o de ternero.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> No sé a qué se le llama exactamente "filete" en el puerco, pero de que existe, existe.


 
Por supuesto que sí. También el DRAE lo confirma:

*carne**1**.*
(Del lat. _caro, carnis_).

*1. *f. Parte muscular del cuerpo de los animales.
*2. *f. *carne* comestible de vaca, ternera, cerdo, carnero, etc., y muy señaladamente la que se vende para el abasto común del pueblo.
*filete**.*
(Del fr. _filet_).

*1. *m. Lonja delgada de carne magra o de pescado limpio de raspas.



Saludos.


----------



## chics

En Barcelona es mucho más habitual decir bistec que filete, y no estoy segura de que sin contexto la gente sobreentienda que se trate de carne. Si está en un menú, en las carnes, por supuesto, pero si no muchos se preguntarían "¿de qué? ¿de lenguado?".

Para el plato que propone Hiro, lo más normal es *bistec con patatas*.

También se habla de _ternera_, directamente, sin especificar el corte, a veces, por ejemplo, o de otros cortes, como _chuleta_, _entrecot_, etc.


----------



## pejeman

chics said:


> En Barcelona es mucho más habitual decir bistec que filete, y no estoy segura de que sin contexto la gente sobreentienda que se trate de carne. Si está en un menú, en las carnes, por supuesto, pero si no muchos se preguntarían "¿de qué? ¿de lenguado?".
> 
> Para el plato que propone Hiro, lo más normal es *bistec con patatas*.
> 
> quote]
> 
> En España, sin duda. En México no hay patatas: son *papas*. Y generalmente se aclara: fritas o a la francesa, al horno, etc.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> *filete**.*
> (Del fr. _filet_).
> 
> *1. *m. Lonja delgada de carne magra o de pescado limpio de raspas.



Pero también:

*filete.*
2. m. solomillo.

que sí es una pieza específica. No se puede ser muy categórico


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ternera, por estos rumbos, no se refiere a que sea vaca o toro, sino a la edad del animal (está "tierna"; no estoy seguro de la etimología, pero se oye lógico). Acá, que es zona ganadera, se consigue fácilmente la ternera, porque (por obvias razones) los novillos son sacrificados por los establos lecheros.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende que digas que no exista el filete de cerdo. Al buscar en Google me arroja 11,300 resultados con "filete de cerdo", 2,740 con "filete de puerco", 1 con "filete de marrano" (que me sorprendió), y 7 con "filete de chancho". Muchas son recetas, obviamente. No sé a qué se le llama exactamente "filete" en el puerco, pero de que existe, existe.


 
El filete de puerco que mencionan ha de ser el lomo ¿no crees? Es una parte magra y tierna.


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> Pero también:
> 
> *filete.*
> 2. m. solomillo.
> 
> que sí es una pieza específica. No se puede ser muy categórico


 
Yo no me propuse ser categórico, sólo señalé que también del cerdo pueden hacerse filetes. Y sin duda, filete es, antes que otra cosa, una pieza genérica. 

¿Solomillo específico? ¿De dónde? Si bien esa palabra no se usa por estos pagos, recuerdo que en una historieta cómica de los años 1950, llamada _Los Supersabios_, salía un científico loco llamado _Solomillo_.

Ahora rascándole un poco más, ¿qué es solomillo?

*solomillo**. (DRAE)*
(Del dim. de _solomo_).

*1. *m. En los animales de matadero, capa muscular que se extiende por entre las costillas y el lomo.


*solomo**.*
(De _so_3 y _lomo_).

*1. *m. *solomillo.*
*2. *m. Lomo de puerco adobado.


Así es que papá solomo, hijito solomillo y nieto solomillito, son todos genéricos.


Y sin querer, apareció el lomo de puerco, como apuntó mi paisana Janis Joplin.


----------



## leftaro

Saludos desde Chile, les traigo paz, les traigo amor:
Aclaroq ue en Chile nos decimos "bife", acá usamos:

"bistec con papas fritas." o
"churrasco con papas fritas."

Me despìdo y valga la aclaración.


----------



## Mendezmesa

No solo en Chile se llama bistec con papas fritas, en Cuba tambien es asi. Aca hay una forma muy sabrosa de comer la carne tambien que es la carne con papas, claro que esto ya es como un cosido mas bien.
Gracias


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador también es "bistec con papas fritas".


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> ¿Solomillo específico? ¿De dónde?



Quiero decir que es una zona específica del animal, no de un animal específico.


----------



## Omegasr

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ternera, por estos rumbos, no se refiere a que sea vaca o toro, sino a la edad del animal (está "tierna"; no estoy seguro de la etimología, pero se oye lógico). Acá, que es zona ganadera, se consigue fácilmente la ternera, porque (por obvias razones) los novillos son sacrificados por los establos lecheros.
> 
> Por otra parte, me sorprende que digas que no exista el filete de cerdo. Al buscar en Google me arroja 11,300 resultados con "filete de cerdo", 2,740 con "filete de puerco", 1 con "filete de marrano" (que me sorprendió), y 7 con "filete de chancho". Muchas son recetas, obviamente. No sé a qué se le llama exactamente "filete" en el puerco, pero de que existe, existe.


 

A reserva de confirmarlo, creo que el término filete se usa por extensión en las recetas, sin ningún rigor etimológico. La razón que me expusieron en algu8na ocasión es que el puerco no tiene el músculo de la res que se extrae de la espalda del animal y que es a lo que se le llama "filete". Lo confirmo y te digo.


----------



## Iqueña

leftaro said:


> Aclaroq ue en Chile nos decimos "bife", acá usamos:
> 
> "bistec con papas fritas." o
> "churrasco con papas fritas."
> 
> quote]
> 
> Saludos...
> coincido con leftaro...en Perú decimos bistec con papas fritas (si el corte es delgado) y churrasco con papas fritas (si el corte es grueso).
> 
> Y aunque la RAE indica que chuleta puede ser de costilla de animal vacuno, en Perú _chuleta_ se usa exclusivamente para la carne de puerco (o chancho...para mis paisanos!)
> 
> Iqueña
> 
> 
> *chuleta*1. (Del valenciano xulleta, dim. del cat. xulla, costilla). 1. f. Costilla con carne de animal vacuno, lanar, porcino, etc


----------



## Adnaloy

Filete: carne muy tierna se prepara en medallones = Filete a la Pimienta, Filete Miñón

o corte en tira para Carne Tampiqueña que es asada

De las pulpas Palomilla, Negra, Bola, Larga se sacan los bisteces que son
 cortes delgados con lo que se prepara el bistec con papas, milanesas, guisados 

La mejor carne para asar al carbón Palomilla, New York, Lomo. Calidad en ese orden
tienen mas sabor que el mismo filete


Son nombres con los que conozco los cortes acá en mi norteño estado 

Me gusta cocinar ...

Saludos


----------



## RSalaya

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias, Pablo
> 
> 
> Si se sirven en un restaurante filetes de ternera realmente, o sea, la carne
> de un novillo, como se diria ?
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Aasaki



En España no suele comerse vaca (vaca adulta, quiero decir). Se come ternera y, cuando es algo mayor, se suele hablar de "añojo", que en teoría es una ternera de un año de edad (eso ya no podría jurar que sea cierto en todos los casos).


----------



## RSalaya

Iqueña said:


> leftaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y aunque la RAE indica que chuleta puede ser de costilla de animal vacuno, en Perú _chuleta_ se usa exclusivamente para la carne de puerco (o chancho...para mis paisanos!)
> 
> Iqueña
> 
> En general, cuando hablamos de chuletas de vacuno decimos chuletones, y, nuevamente, suelen ser de ternera y, sobre todo en el norte de España, de buey (también teoricamente, por que bueyes ya no hay y suelen ser de vacas adultas)
Click to expand...


----------



## RSalaya

pejeman said:


> Yo no me propuse ser categórico, sólo señalé que también del cerdo pueden hacerse filetes. Y sin duda, filete es, antes que otra cosa, una pieza genérica.
> 
> ¿Solomillo específico? ¿De dónde? Si bien esa palabra no se usa por estos pagos, recuerdo que en una historieta cómica de los años 1950, llamada _Los Supersabios_, salía un científico loco llamado _Solomillo_.
> 
> Ahora rascándole un poco más, ¿qué es solomillo?
> 
> *solomillo**. (DRAE)*
> (Del dim. de _solomo_).
> 
> *1. *m. En los animales de matadero, capa muscular que se extiende por entre las costillas y el lomo.



Se que en algunos lugares de América (con certeza en México) se llama al "solomillo" "filete", pero en España se limita a esa "capa muscular...", que se caracteriza por su ternura por que, según me contaron hace años, se trata de un músculo sin función, lo que lo convierte en la pieza más jugosa y delicada de la res (también del cerdo)


----------



## L4ut4r0

El DRAE, con exceso de conocimientos de etimología, dice que bistec es
* 1.     * m. Lonja de carne *de vaca *soasada en parrilla o frita.

Pero en Google encontramos 4.300 veces "bistec de cerdo". 

El plural en Chile no es bisteces (como parece que es en México) sino bisteques o bistés, pero rara vez se ve escrito. El DPD dice que el plural en bistecs, lo que no me parece muy razonable. Por lo menos aceptan bluyines y no bluyíns.

Veo que el DRAE y el DPD aceptan "bisté", pero por estos lados no se usa.. Es decir, pronunciamos "bisté" y escribimos "bistec". Análogamente, todos pronuncian "piyama" pero muchos escriben "pijama", ignorando que el DRAE también incluye "piyama".


----------

